# Problème avec LILO, EFI et rEFIT



## Fandekasp (28 Août 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde, et merci d'avance de vous intéresser à mon petit problème 

Alors, j'ai installé BackTrack 2 sur mon disque dur externe, et le LILO est bien configuré.
Malheureusement, le EFI de mac OS X présent sur le disque dur externe ne trouve pas la partition sur le disque dur externe, donc ne propose d'entrer que sur celles du disque interne (à savoir Mac Os X et Windows XP), et il démarre avant LILO 
Du coup, j'ai installé rEFIT en pensant que ça pourrait marcher, mais de même... il ne veut pas lire le disque dur externe (à mon avis) pour y trouver le boot de BackTrack 2  

Avez-vous une idée de comment faire ?
Ou un lien vers des explications sur comment configurer EFI ou rEFIT pour leur faire rentrer manuellement des liens vers les boots auxquels on veux accéder au démarrage (j'espère avoir été assez clair lol)


Voilà en gros comment fonctionne ma machine:
Disque dur interne: sda
 - sda1 : mac os X
 - sda2: un vide que je n'ai pas compris, de quelques Mo
 - sda3 : Windows XP
Disque dur externe : sdb
 - sdb1 : rien, en FAT 32, là où je stocke mes vidéos, et autres documents
 - sdb2 : linux Boot
 - sdb3 : linux swap
 - sdb4 : linux root (là où tout se trouve pour backtrack 2)


----------



## tatouille (28 Août 2007)

boot alt guigui


----------



## Fandekasp (29 Août 2007)

Heu... tu veux dire quoi là ?


----------



## tatouille (29 Août 2007)

appuie sur la touche alt au boot pour avoir acces 
au selecteur de vol graphic du firmwire

sinon padawan voici quelques trucs:
http://www.kernelthread.com/mac/osx/arch_boot.html


----------



## Yggdrasill (30 Août 2007)

rEFIt ne permet par de booter depuis un disque dur USB. Peut-etre ton probleme vient il simplement de la ?
Par contre, j'ai du mal a saisir ce que tu veux dire par "le EFI de mac OS X présent sur le disque dur externe", EFI est sur la partition sda1, tu n'as pas le choix, c'est TJS comme ca.
Ce qui signifie que ta partoch mac os X est surement sda2.
Je ne sais pas si cela se voit ac Disk Utility, mais sous Linux, avec parted on le voit correctement


```
Disk /dev/sda: 80.0GB
Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
Partition Table: gpt

Number  Start   End     Size    File system  Name     Flags  
 1      20.5kB  210MB   210MB   fat32        primary  boot   
 2      210MB   747MB   537MB                primary         
 3      747MB   11.3GB  10.6GB  reiserfs     primary         
 4      11.5GB  60.2GB  48.7GB               primary         
 5      60.3GB  79.9GB  19.6GB  hfs+         primary
```


En ce qui concerne rEFIt, pour qu'il fonctionne correctement, il ne faut pas oublier de synchroniser le GPT et le MBR qu'il emule.
Cela se fait au boot, avec la petite icones en forme de disque dur.


----------



## Fandekasp (30 Août 2007)

Merci pour ta réponse 
En effet, je n'ai pas pris le temps pour bien me relire, je voulais bien sur parler du efi de mon mac os x présent sur mon disque interne, mea culpa

En ce moment, après un âpre combat acharné contre mon ordi, j'ai perdu toutes mes données (tant pis, rien d'indispensable). Donc je ne peux pas vérifier, mais je peux t'assurer que fdisk, disk utility etc ne m'ont pas renvoyé sda 1 pour EFI (il devait soit être dans la même partition de mac os x, soit caché ? )

M'enfin là n'est pas la question, je pense avoir une idée pour faire tout fonctionner, il suffirait de placer ma partition boot pour linux sur le disque interne, boot qui renverrait vers le disque externe.
Je le tenterais dès que possible   (je sors d'une période où je ne pouvais rien faire sur l'ordi, car il était vide ET mon cd était coincé dans le mange-disque).
Je vous tiens au courant du résultat si ça vous intéresse.


A bientôt


----------



## Yggdrasill (30 Août 2007)

Fandekasp a dit:


> Donc je ne peux pas v&#233;rifier, mais je peux t'assurer que fdisk, disk utility etc ne m'ont pas renvoy&#233; sda 1 pour EFI (il devait soit &#234;tre dans la m&#234;me partition de mac os x, soit cach&#233; ? )



Non ! lorsque tu installe Mac Os X sur un Mac Intel, cela cree deux partition, une pour l'EFI et la seconde pour Mac Os.


			
				Forums Ubuntu a dit:
			
		

> "first step is to install OS X normally. It will create two partitions by default. The worthless EFI partition and the system partition."



Si tu as encore des doutes, je t'invite a visiter le wiki gentoo a ce propos 
(http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Apple_MacBook#Preparing_the_Disk)
Je t'assure que tu as tord, si l'EFI n'est pas la premiere partition du systeme, ton mac est incapable de booter Mac Os. Tu ne pourras alors que booter un windows ou un linux, transformant ton mac en "vulgaire" pc.
C'est rEFIt (l'utilitaire) qui est a la racine de ta partition Mac Os X. 
En fait, rEFIt est le lien entre l'EFI (qui utilise un GPT) et un BIOS emule (qui lui utilise un MBR).
Grub et Lilo ne sont pas encore capable de booter directement depuis un gpt, pour faire cela, tu dois utiliser elilo qui lui en est capable.

En ce qui concerne ton idee pour booter ton linux, de fait cela marchera probablement avec une installe minimaliste et un chroot par ensuite. Un liveCD te permettra egalement de faire cela dans ce cas, et alors tu ne devra pas "gaspiler" une partition pour rien. De plus dans ce cas, cela marchera aussi bien avec un disque dur externe usb ou firewire


----------



## Fandekasp (31 Août 2007)

Tu as enti&#232;rement raison 
En fait, depuis certains programmes on ne peux pas voir EFI, mais force m'a &#233;t&#233; de reconnaitre qu'il y &#233;tait bien 
Merci beaucoup pour toutes tes explications tr&#232;s claires


----------



## raoolito (28 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour
Dans le même genre d'idee, j'ai fait un petite boulette avec mon ibook: j'ai installé fedora core 6 PPC en double boot, et il m'a change le bootloader pour y mettre le sien ( qui fonctionne, ya pas de prob)

Mais bon, les jours se faisant, j'ai viré la partoche de fedora, car je n'en voyait pas l'utilité une fois testée et comparée à MacosX ( obn j'aurais ptt pu le tester autrement, mais c fait..)

Reste que le bootloader, malgre plusieurs reinstalls est toujours celui que fedora a mis, pas tres beau et plus lent ( sans doute cherche-t-il des partoches linux )

Quelqu'un peut-il me donner une idee pour remettre le bootloader macosX d'origine? Moi je suis un peu perdu...


----------



## an3k (29 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé un système openSUSE (un vieux 8.x), pour faire quelques tests en attendant de choisir lequel je vais choisir au final (hésiatations entre fédora, suse, debian, et ubuntu
). Mais le problème n'est pas là !
Lors de l'instalation je n'ai pas pu installé de grub (je n'ai pas insisté pour ne pas effacer mon efi, je veux juste pouvoir booter sur linux en appuyant sur ALT). Seulement au redémarrage, je reste appuyer sur alt, et là il ne trouve pas SUSE ! Faut-il faire une mise à jour de l'EFI ? Faut-il réinstaller ?

voici ma partition :
sda : fujitsu 120Go
sda1 : EFI 
sda2 : MAC OS
sda3 : suse /
sda4 : suse /boot
sda5 : suse swap

Avant d'oublier : J'ai effacé ma partition windows XP pour mette linux ! Si ca peut être une cause ?
Ai-je fais une erreur ? Faut-il préparer l'installation avant ?


----------



## igates® (3 Octobre 2007)

je crois qu'il y a une limitation &#224; 4 partitions


----------



## tatouille (4 Octobre 2007)

c'est le MBR (Master Boot Record) pour Windows qui est limit&#233; &#224; 4
en ce qui concerne  le GPT (GUID Partition Table), cela d&#233;pend de l'os du filesystem
ecetera, mais c'est vrai que ds le cas &#233;nnonc&#233; trop de partition tue la partition

_GPT disks can grow to a very large size. The number of partitions on a GPT disk is not constrained by temporary schemes such as container partitions as defined by the MBR Extended Boot Record (EBR)._

tu devrais essayer de cleaner &#231;a, et de prendre deux disks


----------



## an3k (4 Octobre 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> c'est le MBR (Master Boot Record) pour Windows qui est limit&#233; &#224; 4
> en ce qui concerne  le GPT (GUID Partition Table), cela d&#233;pend de l'os du filesystem
> ecetera, mais c'est vrai que ds le cas &#233;nnonc&#233; trop de partition tue la partition
> 
> ...


oui c'est ce que je me suis dit aussi, je voulais la totalit&#233; de mes partitions linux sur une partition &#233;tendue, mais sans succ&#232;s...
Si j'installe rEFI je pourrai revenir en arri&#232;re apr&#232;s ?
J'aurais aim&#233; installer linux sur disque dur externe... mais pour les performances... Et on est oblig&#233; d'avoir une partition de boot, de swap et syst&#232;me pour linux...


----------



## Yggdrasill (6 Octobre 2007)

igates® a dit:


> je crois qu'il y a une limitation à 4 partitions



On peut la bypasser en installant Os X sur la partoch sda5 par exemple, et en installant nux/win sur les partoch comprises entre sda2 et sda4 
Ca marche tres bien ici  (5partochs, efi, /, /home, swap, Os X)



an3k a dit:


> oui c'est ce que je me suis dit aussi, je voulais la totalité de mes partitions linux sur une partition étendue, mais sans succès...
> Si j'installe rEFI je pourrai revenir en arrière après ?
> J'aurais aimé installer linux sur disque dur externe... mais pour les performances... Et on est obligé d'avoir une partition de boot, de swap et système pour linux...




Efi ne gere pas les partitions etendues, uniquement les primaires.
C'est de la que decoule la limite des 4partitions.


----------

